# List of 26" bikes still being sold new



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Like the title says, should there be a sticky listing 26" complete bikes and frames that are still being made today? My Stumpy Evo 26" will probably last a long time but I already have some replacements in mind in case I break it or gets stolen.




**EDIT**
Since we have multiple people contributing to this list, this will just be the official List of 26" Mountain Bikes still being sold new. Feel free to add a post to the list of anything you find that is missing.
- Klurejr


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

If you build a list of companies still selling new 26" bikes I will sticky it for you.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

BOOM there it is,,get to work Hokuto


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

PDKL45 had a list in another thread. I was converting it to table format but never finished it. Instructions are in the other thread if you want to finish putting it together.


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Because they aren't going extinct, I'm not going to include fat bikes. This list does include DH/FR and DJ bikes, however.

Banshee (Spitfire 650b and 26, Rune 650b and 26, Darkside 650b and 26, Legend, Amp, Rampant)

BMC (Sportelite)

Canfield (Balance 650b and 26, DJ)

Chromag (Samurai, Kamui, Monk, Aperture, Stylus)

Commencal (Meta SX 26 Pink)
Commencal Meta HT SX 2015

Devinci (All Wilson and Dixon bikes/frames)

Evil (The Faction)

Kona (Operator, Supreme Operator, Precept 200, Shonky Frame)

Knolly (Endorphin, Chilcotin, Podium)

Litespeed (Sewanee-Ti, Citico-Ti, Pisgah-Ti, all 26/27.5 compatible, Pinhoti 26/27.5/29 compatible)

Marin (Bolinas Ridge, Wildcat Trail Womens')

Moots (YBB 26 + Rigor, Divide)

On One (456 Evo II, Inbred 26, frames only, 456 Evo Carbon)

Orange (Alpine 160 650b and 26)

Santa Cruz (Jackal)

Stanton (Slackline, DJ)

Surly (Instigator 2.0 note: 26+)

Norco (Aurum 6.2 and 6.3, Fluid 6.2 and 6.3 Forma)

Pivot (Mach 5.7, Phoenix DH, Point, Mach 4 Alloy, M4X)

Rocky Mountain (Edge)

Transition (Suppressor, TR500 650b and 26, BLT, PBJ)

Trek (Session, Ticket frame)

Turner (DHR)


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Klurejr said:


> If you build a list of companies still selling new 26" bikes I will sticky it for you.


Looks like the guy above got things rolling nicely. I'm gonna comb through some other manufacturer sites when I have some downtime at work too. I think most selections would be DH or DJ related. Don't think most of the people on here would be using DJ bikes though.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

List from original thread:

The following list is my no means exhaustive, is based on forum contributions and not all models have been verified. Basically, take anything in the list with a grain or two of salt. Feel free to take this list and use it elsewhere. Please comment if anything is incorrect.

List last updated 3rd November, 2016

Company (Country/US State in which company is based): Model Name(s)

*International Companies*
American Eagle (South Korea): AE Series
Banshee (B.C., Canada): Legend, Rune, Spitfire, Darkside, Rampant & Amp
Bionicon (Germany): Edison EVO
BMC (Switzerland): Sportelite
Canyon (Germany): Torque DHX, Torque EX, Switched
Centurion (Germany): Backfire
Chromag (Canada): Aperture & Stylus
Commencal (Andorra): Meta HT, Meta SX, Meta SL2, Supreme & Absolut
Cotic (UK): BFe C26. 
Dartmoor (Poland): Roots, Wish, Two6Player, Quinnie, Gamer
Devinci (Quebec, Canada): Dixon & Wilson
DMR (U.K.): Bolt, Omen, Reptoid 26, Sect, Wrath 26
Elfama (South Korea): Luxon, Fantasia, XTreme & Rosa
Kashima (Taiwan): KA-MAXR, KA-MAX & KA-MCX
Knolly (B.C., Canada): Podium, Warden, (Chilcotin & Endorphin?)
Liteville (Germany): 301, 601
Merida (Taiwan): One-Eighty, One-Sixty, One-Twenty, Hardy, Juliet, Matts
Octane One (Poland): Void, Spark, Zircus 
Olympia (Italy): Scrambler 26
On-One (UK): 456 & Inbred
Orange (UK): 322?, Alpine 160
Rocky Mountain (Canada): Edge, Maiden 
Santa Cruz (The Netherlands): Jackal
Scott (Switzerland): Voltage, Voltage Freeride, Gambler
Stanton (UK): Slackline Ht 26
Radon (Germany): Slide 26, Swoop 175, Swoop 210
WiaWis (South Korea): Rhino
XdS (China): Carbon Series, Shanba Series

*US Companies*
Breadwinner (Oregon): Otis
Black Market Bikes (California): Roam, Killswitch, Edit1, Malice
Bronto Mountain Bikes (Oregon): Paycheck
Canfield Bros. (Bellingham, Washington): Balance
Curtlo Cycles (Winthrop, Washington): 4 Handmade frames available in 26"
Deity (Idaho, USA): Cryptkeeper, Streetsweeper 
Evil (Seattle, Washington): Uprising? The Faction
Felt Bicycles (Irvine, California): EnduRAD 559
Guerilla Gravity (Denver, Colorado): Megatrail, GG/DH
Haro (California): Flightline & Steel Reserve
Kona (Ferndale, Washington): Operator, Supreme Operator, Precept 200, Shonky, Process 167
Litespeed (Tennessee): 3/4 Ti MTB models dual 26" & 27.5" compatible
Marin (California): Bolinas Ridge, Wildcat Trail
Mongoose (California): Teocali Comp, Salvo Elite & Others
Moots (Colorado): Rigormootis, YBB & Divide
Motobecane (The Internet): Online Direct Marketed Bikes
Nashbar (The Internet): Online Direct Marketed Bikes
Norco (??): Aurum 6.2 and 6.3, Fluid 6.2 and 6.3 Forma)
Nukeproof (Grand Rapids, Michigan): Pulse
One Ghost Industries (California/Oregon): FS & HT
Pivot (Arizona): Mach 5.7, Phoenix DH, Point, Mach 4 Alloy, M4X
SE Bikes (California): Various models inc. PK Ripper (BMX) & Entry Level MTBs
Specialized (California): P.Slope, P.3, P.26, & P.Street
Surly (Minneapolis, Minnesota): 1 x 1, Troll & Instigator (26+ capable)
Transition (Washington): TR500, BLT, PBJ & Klunker
Trek: Session Park, Ticket DJ, Ticket S & Entry Level
Turner (??): DHR
Ventana (Sacramento, California): El Ciclon
Yeti: 303 WC


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Few more:

Bionicon (Germany): Edison EVO
DMR (U.K.): Bolt, Omen, Reptoid 26, Sect, Wrath 26

Edit:

Dartmoor (Poland): Roots, Wish, Two6Player, Quinnie, Gamer


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

*List of 26er touring/expedition/road bikes still being sold new*

The following list is my no means exhaustive, is based on personal research & forum contributions and not all models have been verified. Basically, take anything in the list with a grain or two of salt. Feel free to take this list and use it elsewhere. Please comment if anything is incorrect.

List last updated 29th July, 2016

Company (Country): Model Name(s)

Aarios (Switzerland): Expedition, Rabbit
Avaghon (The Netherlands): Series 26
Bilenky (USA): Midlands
Bottcher (Germany): Traffic, Road Trip
Canyon (Switzerland): Randonneur
Co-Motion (USA): Pangea
Dawes (UK): Coast 2 Coast, Gran Tour
Id Worx (Germany): Easy Rohler
Intec (Germany): M1 & M2
LKLM (China): 318 Series
MTB Cycletech (Germany): Papalagi
Norwid (Germany): Spitzbergen
Orbit (UK): Harrier Expedition 26
Oxford Bike Works (UK): Expedition
Patria (Germany): Randonneur 26", Terra, Argos
Poison (Germany): Randonneur 26 Series 
Ridgeback (UK): Expedition
Roberts Cycles (UK): Roughstuff
Rod Cycles (USA): UTB
Rose (Germany): Activa Pro
Rotor (Germany): Reiserad
Santos (The Netherlands): Travelmaster 2.6
Simpel (Switzerland): Frishluft
Soma (USA): Saga (Small sized frames)
SNEL (The Netherlands): Savanne
Surly (USA): Long Haul Trucker, Troll - Troll Updated to 26+ capable for 2017
Thorn (UK): Sherpa, Nomad
Tout Terrain (Germany): Grand Route, Silk Road
Unibike (Poland): Pamir GTS, Trawers
Velo de Ville (Germany): Premium R 650
Velotraum (Germany?): Cross CrMo
VSF (Germany): TX-400

Suggestions for list updates warmly welcomed; please leave a comment below.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

For the sake of completeness -- lots of "generic" taiwanese 26 frames out there, with budget builds available on the internet, eg:

Motobecane. Available from a couple of internet vendors, google em up.

Nashbar still carries complete 26er bikes


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

PDKL45 said:


> American Eagle (South Korea): AE Series


I went to their website and it looks like the AE series is a series of mobility trikes. Am I missing something?


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

You had the wrong American Eagle.

Link To Korean AE 26ers.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Another one:

Black Market Bikes (California): Roam, Killswitch, Edit1, Malice

Edit: 

Octane One (Poland): Void, Spark, Zircus


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

We now need to remove Specialized from that list as the entry level models (Hardrock) for 2016 have gone the way of 650B.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

cassa89 said:


> We now need to remove Specialized from that list as the entry level models (Hardrock) for 2016 have gone the way of 650B.


Did they ditch the Status or change it to 650B? Either way you can keep Specialized and add the P models: P.Slope, P.3, P.26, and P.Street. I didn't get a chance to look at the 2016 catalogs before they passworded them, so those are the 2015 models.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> Did they ditch the Status or change it to 650B? Either way you can keep Specialized and add the P models: P.Slope, P.3, P.26, and P.Street. I didn't get a chance to look at the 2016 catalogs before they pasjsworded them, so those are the 2015 models.


Not seeing the Status listed for 2016, so that may mean no update. Good call.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

DJ/Street bikes from Deity:

Deity (Idaho, USA): Cryptkeeper, Streetsweeper


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Somehow missed Scott. Founded in the US, but now based out of Switzerland and seem to be pretty Europe focused. Their gravity bikes are 27.5/26 convertible.

Scott (Switzerland): Voltage, Voltage Freeride, Gambler.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

update to the Knolly Endorphin 26 - I believe I bought the last one on the market online a few weeks ago.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

ehigh said:


> update to the Knolly Endorphin 26 - I believe I bought the last one on the market online a few weeks ago.


Guessing the Chilcotin is probably done too after this year? Might be worth waiting till they officially update their lineup.

And the Warden shouldn't be on the list, it isn't 26".


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe 2014 was the last year the Endorphin was produced in 26" and that 2015 marked the transition to the 27.5" platform and 2015 was the last update to the Chilcotin and that they are not making additional frames. Dustybottoms could clarify.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

ehigh said:


> I believe 2014 was the last year the Endorphin was produced in 26" and that 2015 marked the transition to the 27.5" platform and 2015 was the last update to the Chilcotin and that they are not making additional frames. Dustybottoms could clarify.


The Chilcotin and Endorphin 26 are still under 'current models' on their website, no idea how up to date it is though.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

You can take the Ibis HDR off the list


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Surly 1x1.

edit: nevermind, PDKL45 has it above.

**Is this topic specific to "BIG MANUFACTURERS-MAKERS"?

Thing is there's still people like Rick Hunter (Hunter) who still makes the Gopher and a couple other 26's, Sycip also.

Then this topic can then delve into "Custom Makers", but there's nothing wrong with that. Just costs more, but well worth it IMHO.

ie: 
Wojcik still makes the Sof-Trac - Ted Wojcik - 26" Sof-Trac Mountain Bike

Eriksen still makes his HardTail (SS - optioned) - Mountain Bikes | Kent Eriksen Cycles

Black Cat by request - Mountain ? black cat

Coconino by request...

DeSalvo by request - Steel Mountain | DeSalvo Custom Cycles

Groovy Cycles by request...

Inglis/Retrotec by request - Inglis & Retrotec Cycles | Wheel Sizes and Inglis & Retrotec Cycles | MTB

Etc-Etc.

*FWIW OP should just "edit" the list as it grows into the Original Post so it's easier to track vs. scrolling thru all the following replies.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Obi: You could edit your post into a list of Custom Maker 26ers if you wanted to.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

PDKL45 said:


> Obi: You could edit your post into a list of Custom Maker 26ers if you wanted to...


True. Funny thing is I recently spoke w a very well known man who's company makes some very nice mechanical parts and he specifically mentioned how little the whole "26 is Dead" motto applies on a World Market scale. The list I have came in part from him and the rest from me knowing the people.

ie: Check out Circles-Japan's page for a bunch of 26" Sweetness - FRAME & COMPLETEBIKES - ?????????Circles

Let's let OP or a mod edit in the stuff. I'll chime in again when I get the chance and some more info.

*Note: Edited/Inserted link above for Retrotec/Inglis Curtis had.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Obi said:


> *FWIW OP should just "edit" the list as it grows into the Original Post so it's easier to track vs. scrolling thru all the following replies.


Unfortunately I do not think the OP is willing to manage this list. Just go ahead and post and people can search/scroll.


----------



## puworld (Aug 2, 2015)

Just wondering, is this post 'only' for bikes sold within the USA?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

puworld said:


> Just wondering, is this post 'only' for bikes sold within the USA?


Nope, stuff like Canyon isn't available in the US.


----------



## puworld (Aug 2, 2015)

Asking as I didn't see say Merida for example.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Just post them up if you see any missing, that's what the thread is for. 

So for Merida (who have a really good website that lets you filter by wheel size...):

Merida (Taiwan): One-Eighty, One-Sixty, One-Twenty, Hardy, Juliet, Matts


----------



## puworld (Aug 2, 2015)

They also have other models on their non-English sites if you want to look and translate - specs vary to those models you mentioned.

E.G. Duke, Earl


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Do not know how I missed Merida, after all, it's not like I rode one of their bikes for 8 years or anything.

Also, you can't get Canyon in the USA? They're direct marketing their bikes on the Internet directly here in Korea, as well as in Japan, and they just opened in Australia and New Zealand. I thought they did the same in the US?


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

PDKL45 said:


> ...
> Also, you can't get Canyon in the USA? They're direct marketing their bikes on the Internet directly here in Korea, as well as in Japan, and they just opened in Australia and New Zealand. I thought they did the same in the US?


I was under the impression that you couldn't, but I don't live in the US so might just be a bad example, haha.


----------



## ecodoug (Oct 13, 2009)

In addition to the other Konas listed, there is the Process 167. New in 2015, brought back for 2016.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

Cotic Soul is no longer made with 26" wheels; it went 27.5 only. I don't believe that Canyon is currently shipping to the US, but there are rumors that it will be in the future. Canyon's HT are 29". I don't know if any of the FS are still 26"; I couldn't tell from the website.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Yup, looks like the Cotic Soul is gone, they still have the BFe 26. Canyon's 26" bikes are under 'Gravity' on their website, wheel size is listed with the geo.

New bike for 2016:

Rocky Mountain (Canada): Maiden


----------



## praivo (Nov 16, 2014)

Transition Suppressor now seems to be available only as a frameset. 2015 Transition Bikes


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

praivo said:


> Transition Suppressor now seems to be available only as a frameset. 2015 Transition Bikes


It has always been frameset only AFAIK. They had a picture of a full build last year, but they only gave a price for the frame: 2015 Suppressor.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

Chromag is no longer offering 26" Samurai or Kamui. Samurai is now 27.5. Aperture is still 26"; Taiwan-made version of Samurai which had been made in BC.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I stumbled upon a custom bike shop last night while waiting for a friend to show up for dinner. It's called Montano Velo on Piedmont in Oakland (or is it Piedmont?) and they had a 26+ in the window. It was their first one of this new model and was just made within the week.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

On-One, Stanton, Kinesis, KHS, EWR, BTR, Dialed, and some others I can't remember right now are still making 26". And as long as 26" wheels are still being made for DJ, there will be people making frames for 26" wheels. They will just be more costly because of a lack of demand or corporate manufacturing volume. Well, on the corporate side, they had to resize the bike because there are so many 26" frames trading hands the industry had to come up with something people didn't have so they'd buy in... 

Which makes me afraid for the future of the sport. When the popularity of the 29" dies off, what corporate sales point carrot will be placed in the face of the average consumer who has no insight into the industry they are shopping in, except for the sales person saying "buy this"!.

The industry should should be manufacturing components for all the wheel sizes. Except for 32".


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

buell said:


> I stumbled upon a custom bike shop last night while waiting for a friend to show up for dinner. It's called Montano Velo on Piedmont in Oakland (or is it Piedmont?) and they had a 26+ in the window. It was their first one of this new model and was just made within the week.


Knowing Daniel Malloy works there I can see that 26" being a choice.

FWIW Kona's updated their site with the option to select bikes based on wheel size thru *their finder*.

I see the following in 26" still being available. 

Supreme Operator
Operator
Shonky Al (Frame Only)
Process 167
Precept 200
Lana'I
Fire Mountain
Tika (Women's version of the Fire Mountain)


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Those are mostly gravity bikes, which isnt surprising
the fire mountain only comes in 26" for the XS


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

clewttu said:


> Those are mostly gravity bikes, which isnt surprising
> the fire mountain only comes in 26" for the XS


Hmm, wonder if it'll fit me better than the med...


----------



## nick19 (Jul 21, 2015)

New Cotic BFE26 released. #26aintdead : the Product of COTIC cycles : the new BFe26, very very tough steel hardtail


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Just realized no one mentioned NS:
Four listed as 26" Clash, Surburban, Capital, Decade.
Three listed as 26/27.5--Alu Eccentric, Cromo Eccentric, Surge Evo.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

26ers Currently being sold:
Sidewinder by Schwinn 
Hyper by Hyper
Ranger by Schwinn

Basically the Schwinn Sidewinder and Ranger are the same bike. The Ranger comes in a matte black as well but sold at Target opposed to the others pictured sold at Walmart.

The 26 wheel/tire abundance in warehouses all over China helps keep the 26er in existance. The "machine" cannot stop at the current time. The hoardes of machines that create 26" rims and tires can't stop producing the wheels. As you know the rims are are not hand made but mass produced by machines that thread the spokes and "true" the wheels in minutes. In order to break even with that technology and costs, thats why they are still being made. Its certainly not because of 
the popularity of the 26er by all means. If the cost outweighed the popularity, most likely the 27.5 would be made in mass quantities by now. The inexpensive 29er rim and tire production is also in full swing in China, but they are costlier than that of the 26, thus the reigning 26er with the tire and rims are still available worldwide.






Unfortunately as of many Chinese factory promo videos, they cheapened out with even the voice over person. This guy mis pronounces words like crazy and makes the promo seem cheap although the factories are impressive. Its like they hired Yoda.

The Sidewinder does make its 26 status known with the decals on the top tube if you're really a big 26er fan. The Hyper looks like a 42 lb XC bike.


----------



## gnarly (Jan 30, 2005)

Alas the Transition Suppressor is no longer on the list. They do still make the TR500, Triple and PBJ though.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Klurejr said:


> Feel free to add a post to the list of anything you find that is missing.
> - Klurejr


Hi Everyone, I have just released a high performance and high end 26" bike called the Timber 26 bike and frameset. This bike was introduced primarily for kids coming off a 24" wheel bike, but it will work awesome for any riders under 5'2" or so to about 4'9".

Our Timber 26" features a frame with 419mm chainstay length. Most used 26" bikes coming out of the 1995-2010 era have chainstays in the 435mm length or longer.

The Timber 26 is a bike coming out if the box under 21.5 pounds with Deore level 1x build. The Fox equipped bike in the pics below with XT and a 11-46 cassette weighs exactly 21 pounds without pedals. Featuring a custom 1290 gram Stans Podium wheelset, Ashima rotors (85 grams) and 152mm Trailcraft direct mount cranks all to keep a low bike weight with super low rotational weight - where it matters the most when you are sub-100 pounds.

Trailcraft Cycles

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/11/2...s-roll-bit-new-timber-26-youth-mountain-bike/

Happy Trails! 
Ginger


----------



## bikelite01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Montague sells at least three 26" mountain bikes.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Came across this deal and I'm thinking of picking one up. SLX, RS XC28, hydro brakes on clearance for $430. Never heard of Sundeal but they almost all made in China now.

https://www.randombikeparts.com/col...-bike-avid-hydro-disc-shimano-slx-3-x-10s-new


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Mono 26" | KOCMO Titan Bikes

They still have a couple of 26 models.
Got myself a frame from them since there isn't much choice available.... sadly.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

AbnInf said:


> Came across this deal and I'm thinking of picking one up. SLX, RS XC28, hydro brakes on clearance for $430. Never heard of Sundeal but they almost all made in China now.
> 
> https://www.randombikeparts.com/col...-bike-avid-hydro-disc-shimano-slx-3-x-10s-new


Apparrently made by Ideal Bikes, who also make Specialized, KHS, Raleigh and many others. Looks like a good deal to me. Frame looks like the same as a Jamis Nemesis. Probably is.
Gman


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Klurejr said:


> If you build a list of companies still selling new 26" bikes I will sticky it for you.


Current BRAND NEW right out of the box 26" brands, low-end entry level; freewheel-based 21-speeds, I will not list anything under 21 speeds, also all should be mechanical disks and not V-Brakes (those are just too low on the totem pole to mention) ---
Atruism: Altruism
Dynacraft: Equator
GMC: Topkick
Hyper: Summit
Kent: Thruster
Kawasaki: DH26, K26, DX226FS, Sumo
Kingttu: Kingttu
Mantis: Eagle
Merax: Finiss (I have this and am upgrading it as mentioned above)
Mongoose: Stasis, Proxy, Detour
Next: Liberty
Polaris: RMK
Sipaike: Sipaike
Sundeal: Sundeal
Titan: 135 Glacier, Fusion/Fusion Pro, Knight
Vilano: Ridge

A bit more quality than above (usually 3x8 cassette-based drivetrain and mechanical disk brakes) ---
Columbia: K3M
Cyrusher: FR100
Hiland: Eclipse
Mingdi: Mingdi
Mongoose: Status, TYAX
Montauge: Paratrooper
Navi: X580
Schwinn: Protocol
Scuderia Ferrari: Ferrari
Victory: Vegas Jackpot

3x9 or 3x10 drivetrain ---
Alton: Mammoth/Corsa Mammoth Fat Bike
Beiou: Toray T700
Head: Pro Elite
Mingi: 27-speed
Mongoose: Teocali, TYAX, Meteore
NAVI: X680
Omaai: 27-speed
Orbita: XT26
RapidCycle: Crixus
VTSP: EB 980


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

AK Happy said:


> The Sundeal M7 is a 3x9 with hydros for $300, it's gotta be near the top of the list of $300 bicycles.


It's normally $600, on sale for $300. If you don't mind I'm going to post this in the 26" forum.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

The last time I posted them low to high price, missed a lot at the top of the price range that most people would want to buy. So price this time ranked top to bottom, this should be more helpful to the serious riders (and BTW you have probably heard of this, but it should be perfectly fine to put on 26" tires on a 27.5" bike frame, TRY IT!!!). These below are all 26", all hardtails unless noted, no e-bikes or anything, but I will not add anything that's way overpriced for what you get, for example what says carbon fiber but the bike's weight is 35 lbs anyway:


Darter 2016 Toray T700 Full Carbon MTB Speed 30 Mountain Bike Shimano XT Frame Size: 17" 
$4400. Carbon Fiber, 23 lbs, 3x10, 100mm air fork however is cheap. 2016 is not new but the bike is unridden.


Darter 2016 Toray T700 Full Carbon MTB Speed 30 Mountain Bike Shimano Deore Frame Size: 17" 
Same as above but Deore instead of XT components. $2700, a huge savings to downgrade back to Deore.


Change 26 Inch Lightweight Full size Mountain Folding Bike Shimano XT 2x11 speeds DF-602BF. 
$2600 2x11 speed!!! Aluminum frame, 26 lbs if you prefer aluminum over carbon. THIS IS A FOLDING BIKE, which sucks if you ask me. However it does have a Fox fork.


Change 26" Lightweight Full size Mountain Folding Bike Shimano Deore 3x10 speeds Lightweight DF-612BF. 
$1700, same downgrade as with the Darter to Deore, $900 savings. FOLDING BIKE. Choice of 17, 19, 21 inch frame.


VTSP - New EB 980 17X26in Mans Carbon Frame Shimano M610 Deore 30 Speeds Carbon Mountain Bike Air Suspension Lockout Fork
$1840 23 lbs, Deore system, 3x10, off-brand air fork, dunno the size.


SAVADECK 700 Carbon Fiber Mountain Bike 26"/27.5"/29" Complete Hard Tail MTB Bicycle 22 Speed SHIMANO 8000 DEORE XT Manituo M30 Suspension Fork MICHELN Tire 
$1699, 2x11 again (!!!), Deore system (I see the market price for this system in a bike is $1700-2700, XT is $2600+). Manitou M30 100mm. 25 lbs (be aware that shipping package says 37 lbs total). 


2017 BEIOU Full Carbon Fat Tire Bicycle Fat Mountain Bike 26 Inch 4.0" Tire Mountain Bicycle 19 Inch SHIMANO ALTUS 9 Speed 14.5kg T700 Glossy 3K CB023 
$1400, 32 lbs for carbon fiber (seems overpriced, not sure) 1x9 drivetrain, fork looks rigid. 


BEIOU Carbon Fiber Mountain Bike Hardtail MTB SHIMANO M610 DEORE 30 Speed Ultralight 10.8 kg RT 26 Professional External Cable Routing Toray T800 CB005
$1160-, 3x10 Deore, 23.5 lbs carbon, off-brand air fork, probably 100mm.


SAVADECK DECK300 Carbon Fiber Mountain Bike 26"/27.5"/29" Complete Hard Tail MTB Bicycle 30 Speed SHIMANO M610 DEORE Group Set 
$1099, 27 lbs and a coil Suntour XCM fork, overpriced but worth posting as a reference point.


BEIOU Bicycles Hardtail Mountain Bike 26-Inch Shimano 3x9 Speed SRAM Brake Ultralight Complete Carbon MTB Frame Ready Ride CB014A 
$919 for 29 lb carbon fiber, hmmm. 120mm off-brand air fork. However shipping package says 24 lbs, Chinese seller says bike is 29 lbs, could it be reversed? Could this be a 24 lb carbon bike for $919? May be worth investigating.


BEIOU Toray T700 Carbon Fiber Mountain Bike Complete Bicycle MTB 27 Speed 26-Inch Wheel SHIMANO 370 CB004. 
$899 Same fork as above, same 3x9 SRAM/Shimano mix, this description says 26 lbs, but 39 lbs shipping. I'm tempted to order the bike, take it out of the box, hold all components together on a bathroom scale, subtract my own 'tare' weight. If it's indeed 26 lbs, it may be worth buying. Remember Amazon's great return policy. 
One review: "Alright, not enough reviews for such a highly rated bike. So here it is. It's $850. It's from China. I get it. Hesitation. But It's a carbon fiber hard tail. It has Shimano components. It is very light, just took it out for a spin and was so impressed I had to come leave a review."


Below this are the ones in an earlier post that I put cost low to high.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Those aren't real brands though. We're better off with the frames only than over paying 10x for some made up chinese named brand they thought would attract American buyers.

Like for example FM076 FS carbon frame which is around 660 from Aliexpress or Amazon, sold by Ican to Shenzen Sports.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...frame-26er-suspension-carbon/32736392009.html

Or for hard tails, there's a handful of frames too many to post.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> Those aren't real brands though. We're better off with the frames only than over paying 10x for some made up chinese named brand they thought would attract American buyers.
> 
> Like for example FM076 FS carbon frame which is around 660 from Aliexpress or Amazon, sold by Ican to Shenzen Sports.
> 
> ...


To be fair, a lot of these more prominently known brand frames are made by the same people/companies that sell these unknown Chinese/Taiwanese brands using the same materials and techniques. Granted you probably wont get the cool factor on the trails...


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

NS is still making a few 26 and 26/650b options.

If you like that unsafe urban/dj style geo they even have completes.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

#26aintdead : the Product of COTIC cycles : the new updated 2018 BFe26, very very tough steel 26" wheel hardtail
Cotic from the UK is making a brand new 26er trail slayer. If you love 26 support them.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Random Bike Parts, where I bought my Sundeal, has a bunch of 2015 Fuji Nevada Comp's for sale. They're speced really good for the price, and the save10 code gives you 10% off. The ones with XT and a Manitou Marvel fork are less than $500. They have some lower spced ones for cheaper.

https://www.randombikeparts.com/collections/mountain


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

Spawn Cycles: Yama Jama and Kotori (like Trailcraft, really geared for youth and tiny adults


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

If no one has posted this yet:

https://www.amazon.com/BEIOU-Downhi...id=1543334661&sr=8-3&keywords=beiou+26"+frame

//www.amazon.com/BEIOU-Mountain-Ultralight-26-Inch-Internal/dp/B00XKPMLJK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1543334749&sr=8-5&keywords=beiou+26%22+frame

First one is full-suspension 26" carbon frame $649, second one hardtail 26" frame, $469. Both modern geometry. However, Savadeck has a 27.5" frame that's lighter than either one above for $339, in case you want to move up the tire hierarchy a bit.

https://www.amazon.com/SAVADECK-Car...&sr=8-3&keywords=savadeck+mountain+bike+frame


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it just me, or is the geometry of the Chinese carbon bikes just way off. Seems like all their frames are WSD or made for small men. I've looked at several frames (both road and MTB) and I've only found 2-3 that *might* fit me. (I'm 6'2" with 35 inch inseam).

I look at top tube and seat tube mostly.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

DMR makes the Bolt and Bolt Long. Banshee has the Darkside and Spitfire. NS has the Clash and Surge Evo. Curtis EM6. BTR Pinner, Ranger, Belter, Ignitor (which is a 4X frame).

Not completes except the Clash but they can all run 26s.

Also there is the Volume Sledgehammer which is kind of MTB/cruiser/klunker thing.


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

From Scotland

Life | sanderson-cycles.com

"nothing handles quite like a 26" wheel through the single track. Carbon is for sure the lightest and stiffest material that is currently viable to build a bicycle out of, but nothing has the same ride quality of a high end chromoly frame."


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Those Sandersons are tasty looking! I like the non-tapered headsets, the Reynolds, the geometry looks good. No dealers outside the UK, though! I'm a prisoner of geography...


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ghost-kato-1-6-hardtail-bike-2020/rp-prod194269


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/zest/2020


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

*Production Privee 26 conversion*















I love steel bikes and small wheels. I've been pondering the idea of a steel full sus 26er for a while. I run a rigid so something on the opposite end of the spectrum sounds interesting to me. In my searches I found production privee. They make modern steel bikes (they are definately a premium product) and sell dropout kits for converting their 27.5 bikes to 26. Their full-sus comes stock setup for 29 but it has the same dropouts and a shock link that changes it to 27.5. It would be a total hack setup but 10 minutes in the garage and you can have a bike that takes two wheel sizes, another hour with a wrench and you have an any wheel bike. That level of choice should be more common in the bike industry IMO instead of forced obsolescence.

Frame: https://production-privee.com/en/product/shan-no5-2019-classic/
Shock link: https://production-privee.com/en/product/shan-no5-shock-link-27/
Dropout kit: https://production-privee.com/en/product/conversion-kit-27-26-142x12mm/


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think you can have your cake & eat it too. A frame that can accept all wheel sizes via different drop outs is still going to be an odd duck unless you can change the brake mount as well to raise or lower the axle center point. Otherwise your bottom bracket is going to jumping inches up or down. Not ideal for a bike that you'd want to handle well. Either you'll be dragging pedals with 26" or you'll be on stilts at 29"


----------



## CromolyCowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

eshew said:


> I don't think you can have your cake & eat it too. A frame that can accept all wheel sizes via different drop outs is still going to be an odd duck unless you can change the brake mount as well to raise or lower the axle center point. Otherwise your bottom bracket is going to jumping inches up or down. Not ideal for a bike that you'd want to handle well. Either you'll be dragging pedals with 26" or you'll be on stilts at 29"


That's fair, maybe a quick swap in the garage to 29 is bit much to ask. These bikes could definitely be setup for 26 though. Their dropout kit raises the bb, shortens the stay and comes with a brake adapter to raise that as well. That's honestly the more realistic situation, being able to choose what wheel size you want with your bike from new, and just sticking with it.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Banshee Spitfires and Runes have 26 drop out options. Thinking of grabbing a Spitfire.








Spitfire V3 — Banshee Bikes







www.bansheebikes.com


----------

